# New Ceiling Fan



## texasman (May 4, 2012)

I  just installed a new ceiling fan in my kitchen its a Harbor Breeze.  It came with some 40 watt bulbs in the box but i got some CFL bulbs but they flicker very bad could the ceiling fan not accept those or is there something wrong with the unit.  Thanks any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeD (May 4, 2012)

Does the fan have a remote or a dimmer? Could be incompatible with CFLs. Check the fan manual.


----------



## texasman (May 4, 2012)

Didnt come with a remote but said remote control adaptable.  I guess that could be it.  Cause it came with regular bulbs in the box with the unit.


----------



## JoeD (May 4, 2012)

Are the light flickering when on or off? CFLs will often flicker when off if you have a lighted switch.


----------



## texasman (May 4, 2012)

Flickering when on and when off no problem.


----------



## JoeD (May 4, 2012)

CFL should not flicker when on. Do the regular bulbs work fine? Are they full brightness?. If you remove one bulb do the others stay on?


----------



## texasman (May 5, 2012)

Regular bulbs work just fine no problems.  They are full brightness for 40 Watt bulbs.  The CFL's when you first start they are fine but after 10 minutes they start flickering.  Ive even tried 2 different brands of bulbs and same problem.  Yes if i remove one they all stay on.


----------



## turin1980 (May 5, 2012)

Texasman,
  Possibily has a faulty wattage limiter (not sure actual name) ceiling fans these days (at least harbor breeze fans, with 4 lights on the kit) include them, it's a little black box in the lightkit housing, 2 wires in from line/neutral, 2 wires out to lightkit... i've only done 1 myself and have heard of a few others, but the connections are paired male/female, and you can just remove that limiter, plug the in's right into the outs, if blinking goes away, you had a faulty limiter, harbor breeze will typically ship ya a new one no problems, or just run it without...

whole purpose of them was from back when the fans had Medium bulb base sockets, and people would put 100 watt bulbs in

hope this helps


----------



## texasman (May 7, 2012)

Now that you mention it when i was installing it i did see that box and was curious what it was.  Now i know its that limiter.  Ill give Harbor Breeze a call and see if they send me a new one and maybe that will fix it.  Thanks for the input greatly appreciated.


----------



## morgan22il (Apr 8, 2013)

I had same issue once I put in a mix of regular and CCFL bulbs (no dimmer), total watts 94W.  The kicker is my wattage limiter fried!  Melted the plastic box it was in.  I am going to bypass it.  This has serious safety implications.


----------

